# corrugated metal use in fencing



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> I was actually looking for a fencing category, but when I saw metal fabrication, and since I'd like to combine corrugated metal with rough cedar in panels, thought I'd ask for some advice. Not sure welding will be involved, but maybe someone familiar with corrugated metal panels will know the best way to attach to a frame, and if the wind resistence will be a problem and possibly remedied by cutouts..anyway..that's my inquiry, if anybody's game!


Ayuh,.... Ya talkin' 'bout 4'x8', 'bout an 1, 1/2" waffles, galvanized corrugated roofin' sheets,..??

I'd think boxin' it in with cedar lumber could work,...
Say if the posts were 2x6, 'n a 2x4, 'n another 2x6, there'd be an 1, 1/2" channel to hold the metal,...


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Metal sounds right dimensions, left over from old roofing project, so has a certain distressed look already...But the cedar is cedar trees i can square off, thought about scoring grooves in the sides and seating the metal on either side. It will get strong wind resistence south and north, so thinking of opening it up with cut outs. Want to make it wavy in height variations to hide a big ugly metal building they just put in across the street, while still seeing out and having the country road on the corner not totally blocked out. I thought of using combo, coyote fence (cedar stays) combined with metal...and trying to make it look like it was planned not just a reaction, which is mostly how I've felt since I realized I needed something to block this view, without ruining my side of the fence too much.

The highest part will have to be 12'...and can maybe lift the metal panels on that section, and cattle panel or some other opening below for air circ.

Wonder how much extra digging I'll have to do to anchor such tall sections.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> Metal sounds right dimensions, left over from old roofing project, so has a certain distressed look already...But the cedar is cedar trees i can square off, thought about scoring grooves in the sides and seating the metal on either side. It will get strong wind resistence south and north, so thinking of opening it up with cut outs. Want to make it wavy in height variations to hide a big ugly metal building they just put in across the street, while still seeing out and having the country road on the corner not totally blocked out. I thought of using combo, coyote fence (cedar stays) combined with metal...and trying to make it look like it was planned not just a reaction, which is mostly how I've felt since I realized I needed something to block this view, without ruining my side of the fence too much.
> 
> The highest part will have to be 12'...and can maybe lift the metal panels on that section, and cattle panel or some other opening below for air circ.
> 
> *Wonder how much extra digging I'll have to do to anchor such tall sections.*


Ayuh,.... I donno the expected wind loads on a 4x8 sheet out there, but it'll be rather High,...

Which of course means, yer gonna be diggin' deeper, than the roof support columns,...
I'd think 4 or 5',...

Did We decide in that thread, you've got digable soils,..??

To lessen the wind loads, 'n if yer an artistic type, a plasma cutter could turn yer panels into relief portraits,...:thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With that much surface area and that tall with wind, I can see it possibly working by making the panels louvered but that would still be iffie and labor intensive. Better do a test panel and see if it's still upright in a few months.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I donno the expected wind loads on a 4x8 sheet out there, but it'll be rather High,...
> 
> Which of course means, yer gonna be diggin' deeper, than the roof support columns,...
> I'd think 4 or 5',...
> ...


Yes, I have great diggable soil, down to about 4 feet, which is the depth my auger will go. I have two huge 22' cedar tree gateposts I sunk in roadbase I think were about 3-4 feet, but they are not supporting any crosspieces. 

Would like to hear more about a plasma cutter...this is a new thing to me...


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With that much surface area and that tall with wind, I can see it possibly working by making the panels louvered but that would still be iffie and labor intensive. Better do a test panel and see if it's still upright in a few months.


What do you mean by louvered? I'ts possible I could use solid cedar poles for the tallest part, but I'd need about a 10 ft' stretch, maybe a little more. Would be nice to break it up. Saw some cool ideas for corrugated metal fences..one had two mountain shaped pieces cut out horizontally in the middle...so had a void with maybe a six inch opening between the two halves...looked like it would work to help with wind resistence. I think they used metal poles which I'd like to avoid messing with.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With corrugated panels vertical your cut louvers would be vertical the length of the panels. I recommend a cross bar or 2 or 3 remaining for rigidity as seen in the picture. The louvers will allow air each direction N/S winds and greatly reduce the pressure.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Interesting! Could the louvers run the other way? I'm thinking of wanting vertical lines. I like the idea of cutting slots for air flow, but like you say, would have to consider how strong it could remain. I guess vertical is inherently less stiff?

And what are you using to cut this with?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, the louvers cut the length of the corrugations. It would be a nightmare attempting to bend them across corrugations.

Cutting-- you be on your own there. 

If I were to do it here at the ranch all I have is a saws all and I suspect after 1 (one) that would be all I could tolerate.


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

I meant turning the panels so the corrugations were vertical, and would that weaken it more than leaving the panels horizontal?

That metal in the picture doesn't appear to be a do it yourselfer...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> *I meant turning the panels so the corrugations were vertical, and would that weaken it more than leaving the panels horizontal?*
> 
> That metal in the picture doesn't appear to be a do it yourselfer...


Ayuh,... The only difference would be the *leverage* against the up-rights,...

Plasma cutters electronically cut the metal with a touch like unit, without impartin' so much heat into the panel, like O/ Ac does,...

Virtually no distortions in the surroundin' panel,..

Google it,...


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... The only difference would be the *leverage* against the up-rights,...
> 
> Plasma cutters electronically cut the metal with a touch like unit, without impartin' so much heat into the panel, like O/ Ac does,...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did. Saw a u-tube on it as well. Looks pretty amazing! Prices seem to range pretty dramatically. Some of the stock they were cutting was pretty thick, and I doubt I'd need anything that heavy duty. 

What price neighborhood and do you have preference of kind? Saw a variety.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> Yeah, I did. Saw a u-tube on it as well. Looks pretty amazing! Prices seem to range pretty dramatically. Some of the stock they were cutting was pretty thick, and I doubt I'd need anything that heavy duty.
> 
> What price neighborhood and do you have preference of kind? Saw a variety.


Ayuh,.... I don't have my Own unit, but a Miller is available to me,....

Basically, anything under a Grand is most likely a Chinese knock-off,...
The Quality machines from the Big two, Miller, or Lincoln,, run over a Grand,....


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

Bondo~If I want to cut out corrugated metal, what's the least expensive tool I can buy/rent to do this?? Rather than large piece cut outs, I'm thinking eliptical patterns to let in light and air, but not much else.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> Bondo~*If I want to cut out corrugated metal, what's the least expensive tool I can buy/rent to do this??* Rather than large piece cut outs, I'm thinking eliptical patterns to let in light and air, but not much else.


Ayuh,.... Probably a sawsall,....


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

You missed the part about eliptical cutouts..oh well, the plasma cutter is probably the way to go. 

How do you rate a Ryobi multi tool?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

onjtrainee said:


> *You missed the part about eliptical cutouts..*oh well, the plasma cutter is probably the way to go.
> 
> How do you rate a Ryobi multi tool?


Ayuh,.... After ya mark 'em out, you'll see it's doable with a sawsall,....
With the corrugations, the cuts will be rougher than ya think, yet look perfectly fine from a distance,...
Much like hi-way sign paintin',...

Sometimes ya tear up the cut out piece, to make the remainin' part look like ya want it too,...
Drill a few holes to start a cut, 'n go from there,...

A cuttin' wheel on an angle grinder might be an option,...

Donno 'bout a multi-tool, never tried to cut sheet metal with one,...

Just yesterday, at the garage journal forums, there's a group gettin' together for a group buy on a smaller cheaper plasma cutter,...
google 'em up,... I don't wanna post a competin' link here,...


----------



## Jacey (Dec 7, 2011)

I was only mentioning a multi tool because I thought it could be used as a grinder as well. Maybe I am wrong here. I have to go get something to cut through some nails in osb, and recut the OSB, was thinking the best tool would be a multi-tool. But if a grinder is a separate animal, better I know that now as I will need a grinding tool. Doesn't have to be anything fancy I'm guessing. Or should i just buy these tools separately, ya think? I'll need a sander as well...was just hopin a multi tool could take care of all that...including grinding holes in metal.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Use a metal nibbler, something like this http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/ItemResults.aspx?catid=1073 to cut decorative holes. It is also good for any general cutting of the sheets, we use one when installing corrugated metal roofs--makes light work of roofs that have lots of hips & valleys. Just do the cutting over smooth concrete, or have a magnet handy, to pick up all the sharp little bits that come off the cutter.
There's a few corrugated metal fences in my neighbourhood, if I remember when passing them, I'll grab some pics.


----------

